# Blow dryer trick for garage walk-in display ......



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

We used this last year and it was a big hit, need a good hi-power blow dryer, louder the better and holiday push button on/off switch and matt. Now I hacked the switch and added a stopper to prevent the button from depressing all the way down thus preventing the switch from staying on, so that once you step off matt dryer turns off. Cheaper and simpler than an air cannon and just as effective for a walk-in garage display.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm i have a big blower from those kiddy jump in thingys moon walk i think its called----just what i need another project


----------

